# replashy superfood



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=64161&pid=629034&st=0&#entry629034

anyone know where i can find this stuff??


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Canada pleco and suggarglider have posted they have it on here. Once a few more reviews are in I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Try angelfins.ca/ if you in that area. I don't believe any retail stores carry it so you have to get it from suggarglider or have it shipped to you.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have tried all the Repashy gel foods and have found that most fish love all of them. They only take minutes to prepare where making your own beef heart formula can take an hour or two. The shipping from CanadaPleco is fast and you can order online. They are good for fresh or salt water fish.
http://www.canadapleco.com/store/


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Charlie 

I have all kinds in stock and most sizes as well. All smaller sizes of all kinds are in stock ready to go.


----------

